# The Kiss



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Although this happened a while back and was in the press, I thought this version was worth posting because it's done so well and because it's nice to have a good dog story:

http://zecster.lbbhost.com/Pics/Kiss.html?41


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

I haven't seen that before. What a great photo. 

I'm all for the good stories. We sure don't hear or see enough of them.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Very Sweet. Sure did make my day brighter


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh how sweet! I had seen it before but it was nice to see it again!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

This is what I get when I tried that link. Any guesses as to why? 

<span style="color: #6600CC"> The website declined to show this webpage 
HTTP 403 
Most likely causes:
This website requires you to log in. 

What you can try: 
Go back to the previous page. 

More information 

This error (HTTP 403 Forbidden) means that Internet Explorer was able to connect to the website, but it does not have permission to view the webpage.

For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.</span>


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Love Dobies


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

*tear* what a great story and pics. Just goes to show how smart dogs really are!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

While the picture is real, the description is not. I love it though regardless. DH's department has it hanging in their office.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/gratitude.asp


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

I like the fake story better. I think I'll go with that -- sometimes a fairy tale is needed.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Susan FI like the fake story better. I think I'll go with that -- sometimes a fairy tale is needed.










Good for the heart & soul!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Yep, they exagerated the story. He didn't carry her out - he opened the door and _let_ her out. Small difference in my book.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It is still a tribute to those firefighters that put their safety on the line saving or trying to save pets in a structure fire.

Years ago I responded to a call after two of our trucks were already on scene and working. Near the front door I could hear our Lt. talking to several firefighters inside while coordinating two more to go in. One of the firefighters had heard several dogs on the other side of the room where he was located and tried to get to them. Midway over the floor gave way underneath him and he at first was unable to get out even with the help of his partner. It was only a matter of thirty seconds or less I'm sure, but seemed to take forever before we could hear outside that he was okay and they were on their way out. 

Moma Doxie and her older pups were never rescued but it wasn't through a lack of trying. The knowledge that family dogs were still inside but too scared to come to would be rescuers was heartbreaking. One of the guys said later that he saw several of the dogs in the area of the front door at one point and thought they would go outside but at the last second they turned and darted further inside to "their place of safety". On a somewhat good note the second adult dog in the family was able to get out the back of the home where a hole had been cut into a partially collapsed wall and the dog responded to being called.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I am in complete awe of firefighters. My brother and DF were both volunteers for many years, and some of the stories they told me where nightmare worthy!
There cannot be enough appreciation for these heros.


----------

